# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد الزاحم. إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*الشيخ** عبد**الله** بن** محمد** الزاحم*

*اسمه ونسبه:*
هو الشيخ عبد الله بن محمَّد بن عبد الوهاب بن عثمان بن محمَّد بن عبد الوهاب بن زاحم بن محمَّد بن حسن بن سلطان بن زاحم ، يعود نسبه إلى آل فضل المرازيق ، من قبيلة البقوم من الأزد القحطانية ، نزح زاحم الأول جد الاسرة من تربة إلى القصب من مدة تزيد على سبعة قرون الى القصب في منطقة الوشم في نجد واستقروا فيها منذ أمد طويل وكان آل زاحم يتداولون إمارة بلدة القصب حتى غلبهم عليها السيايرة، ثُمَّ استعادوها.

*ولادته:*
ولد صاحب الترجمة في قرية القصب من قرى اليمامة في الوشم في سنة 1350هـ 
وكان والده الشَّيْخ محمَّد بن عبد الوهاب حافظاً للقرآن الكريم، وإماماً لمسجدٍ في البلدة، فتوسَّم في ابنه عبد الله خيراً، لحرصه على الطلب والتحصيل، وجَدَّ في تعليمه، وتلقينه مبادئ العلوم الأساسية ، فأدخله الكُتَّاب عند الشَّيْخ عبد العزيز بن محمَّد المحارب، ثُمَّ عند المقرئ الشَّيْخ عبد العزيز بن علي بن عوجان، وحفَّظه أبوه القرآن الكريم من قصار المفصَّل، حتى وصل إلى سورة طه، ثُمَّ توفي والده الشَّيْخ محمَّد بن عبد الوهاب عام 1362 هـ فأكمل الشَّيْخ عبد الله حفظ القرآن الكريم فيما بعد

*انتقاله الى الرياض :*
لمَّا توفي والده الشَّيْخ محمَّد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى - كان له اثنا عشر عاماً - انتقل إلى رعاية عمه الشيخ عبدا لله بن عبد الوهاب في الرياض الذي كان رئيساً للمحكمة الشرعية الكبرى هناك.

*انتقاله الى المدينة المنورة :*
وفي آخر عام 1363 هـ أمر الملك عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود - رحمه الله تعالى - الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب بن زاحم بتولي رئاسة محاكم المدينة المنوَّرة والدوائر الشرعية بها، فتوجَّه الشَّيْخ الكبير عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب من الرياض إلى المدينة المنوَّرة، عن طريق مكـَّة المكرمة في شهر شوال عام 1363هـ ومساعداه الشَّيْخ محمَّد الخيال، والشَّيْخ عبد العزيز بن صالح، والكاتب الخاص الشَّيْخ عبد الرحمن بن سليمان الحصين، وأبناء أخيه: عبد الوهاب وعبد العزيز وعبد الله، والحاشية، وبعد انتهاء مناسك الحج توجَّهوا إلى المدينة المنوَّرة فوصلوها في أوَّل شهر محرَّم الحرام في بداية عام 1364هـ , وهي المرة الأولى التي يزور فيها الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد الزاحم مكة والمدينة.

*دراسته في المدينة المنورة :*
والتحق الشَّيْخ عبد الله - صاحب الترجمة - بالمدرسة الابتدائية التي كانت عند باب المجيدي، وكانت دروسها قوية، وكان مديرها الشَّيْخ عبد الكريم السناري - رحمه الله تعالى - ومساعده عبيد ترجمان، وكانت لهما هيبة ووقار وجد وحزم وإرادة قوية.

*طلبه للعمل :*
ونظراً للظروف المالية وصعوبة المعيشة ترك الشَّيْخ عبد الله - صاحب الترجمة - المدرسة، والتحق بالوظيفة المدنية فعين مساعد كاتب ضبط في محكمة المدينة المنورة .


*طلبه للعلم :*
وصار يدرس دراسة جدية عند المشايخ منهم عمّه الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب بن زاحم - رحمه الله - والشَّيْخ محمَّد الخيال - رحمه الله تعالى - في البيت، وعند الشَّيْخ عبد العزيز بن صالح بعد الفجر في المسجد النبوي الشريف، وعند الشَّيْخ عبد الرحمن الإفريقي في المسجد النبوي الشريف وفي دار الحديث التي كانت في باب بَصرى، ولَمَّا وصل العالم الجليل الشَّيْخ محمَّد الأمين الشنقيطي المدينة النبوية الشريفة من بلاده توسَّط له رئيس المحكمة والدوائر الشرعية بالمدينة الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن عبد الوهَّاب بن زاحم - رحمه الله تعالى - لدى المسئولين في الدولة - وفقهم الله تعالى - بمنحه الإقامـة، فأُعْطِيَ وسُمِحَ له بالتدريس في المسجد النبوي الشريف، وكان الشَّيْخ محمَّد الأمين يذكر هذه النعمة ويشكر الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب بن زاحم عليها ويُحَدّث بها تلاميذه ، فأخذ عنه صاحب الترجمة في تفسير القرآن الكريم وعلومه.

*دراسته في المعهد العلمي :*
، ثُمَّ رغب الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن محمَّد بن زاحم - في المزيد من العلم والثقافة، فأراد الالتحاق بدار التوحيد في الطائف، إلاَّ أنـَّه لمَّا سمع بأنَّ معهداً علميـّـاً سَيُفْتَتَـح في الرياض عام 1370هـ برئاسة سماحة الشَّيْخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم آل الشَّيْخ، وإدارة أخيه الشَّيْخ عبد اللطيف بن إبراهيم، وأنَّ الشيخين: الشَّيْخ عبد الرحمن الإفريقي، والشَّيْخ محمَّد الأمين الشنقيطي سيكونان من أساتذة المعهد انتظره. وفي عام 1371هـ استقال من الوظيفة في المحكمة وطلب الالتحاق بالمعهد في الرياض، وتوجَّه إلى الرياض للدراسة، وأحسَّ بمسّ الغربة والوحدة إلاَّ أنـَّه صبر وثابر واحتسب، فأعانـه الله تعالى ويسَّر أمره. 

*تعينه اماماً لمسجد الإمام عبد الرحمن الفيصل*
وفي اثناء اقامته في الرياض ثُمَّ عُيّنَ الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن زاحم – رحمه الله - إماماً لمسجد الإمام عبد الرحمن الفيصل المعروف بمسجد الحِسِي الواقع في البطحاء، بجوار البنك الأهلي بتاريخ 8/11/1376هـ، وكان المسجد يحتاج إلى درج للسطح ومحل للماء، فراجع المسئولين فأُصْلِحَت. واستمر في الامامة حتى 19/4/1379 سنتين وستة أشهر.

*العلماء الذين استفاد منهم :*
ومن العلماء الأجلاَّء الذين درس عليهم في المعاهد والكليات واستفاد منهم في العقيدة والفقه والفرائض والعلوم الشرعية عن كُلّ من:
1 - عمه الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن عبد الوهَّاب بن زاحم، رئيس المحاكم والدوائر الشرعية في المدينة المنوَّرة، رحمه الله.
2 - الشَّيْخ عبد العزيز بن صالح - رئيس محاكم منطقة المدينة المنوَّرة - رحمه الله تعالى.
3 - الشَّيْخ عبد الرحمن بن يوسف الإفريقي، أخذ عنه في الحديث وعلومه رحمه الله تعالى.
4 - الشَّيْخ محمَّد الأمين الشنقيطي، أخذ عنه في التفسير وعلومه، وفي المنطق - رحمه الله تعالى.
5 - الشَّيْخ عبد الرزَّاق العفيفي، رحمه الله تعالى.
6 - الشَّيْخ عبد العزيز بن باز، رئيس مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء، والمفتي العام للمملكة، أطال الله في حياته في طاعة الله.
7 - الشَّيْخ عبد العزيز بن ناصر بن رشيد - رحمه الله تعالى.
8 - الشَّيْخ عبد الرحمن بن عودان - رحمه الله تعالى.
9 - الشَّيْخ حمد الجاسر - رحمه الله تعالى
10- الشَّيْخ محمَّد المختار الشنقيطي، في التاريخ - رحمه الله تعالى.
11- الشَّيْخ عبد اللطيف سرحان، أخذ عنه في اللغة العربية - رحمه
الله تعالى.
12- الشَّيْخ محمَّد الخيَّال، أخذ عنه الفقه والتوحيد، في منزله، رحمه الله تعالى.
وهناك مدرسون في المعاهد والكليات أخذ عنهم سنين، وهم كثير.

*تعينه مساعداً لرئيس محكمة حائل :*
ثُمَّ تخرَّج الشَّيْخ عبد الله - رحمه الله - من كلية الشريعة ونال الشهادة العالية عام 1378هـ وسُجّلت برقم (51)، وكان يقضي العطلة الصيفية بالمدينة المنوَّرة، وبعد التخرُّج طلبه سماحة الشَّيْخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم آل الشَّيْخ وأصرَّ على تعيينه مساعداً لرئيس محكمة حائل فاعتذر وبقي شهراً في الرياض وهو يعتذر. فلم يقبل منه.

وبتاريخ 11/4/1379هـ عُيّن الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن محمَّد بن زاحم - صاحب الترجمة - مساعداً لرئيس محكمة حائل بالقرار رقم (125) وكان رئيسها الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن صالح الخليفي، فلمَّا انحرفت صحة الشَّيْخ الخليفي وأُحِيل للتقاعُد، عُيّن الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن محمَّد بن زاحم رئيساً للمحكمة بالقرار رقم (137) في 4/4/1380هـ، فعمل على رفع مستوى المحكمة، فطالب لها بمحكمة مستعجلة، وكتابة عدل، ومديراً لبيت المال، وزيادة قضاة وكتبة ومستخدمين، واقترح فتح ثلاث عشرة محكمة في الملحقات لبُعدها عن حائل، وفُتِحَ بعضها وهو في حائل.

*انتقاله الى المدينة المنورة* 
وكان الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن محمَّد بن زاحم يقضي إجازاته في المدينة المنوَّرة عند إخوانه وأُسرته، ويحن إلى الرجوع إليها دائماً وأبداً لمحبَّته المثالية الشديدة، ورغبته الأكيدة للمدينة النبوية الشريفة وفي سكناها والمكث فيها إلى أن ينتقل إلى جوار ربه جلَّ وعلا، لحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها المعروف.
وفي عام 1390هـ عاد إلى المدينة المنوَّرة، وعمل في محكمتها، وكان رئيس محاكم المدينة المنوَّرة سماحة الشَّيْخ عبد العزيز بن صالح، ومساعده الشَّيْخ عبد المجيد بن حسن الجبرتي.
فلمَّا رُفِّعَ الشَّيْخ عبد المجيد إلى قاضي تمييز في مجلس القضاء بالرياض عُيّنَ الشَّيْخ عبد الله - صاحب هذه الترجمة - مساعداً لرئيس محكمة المدينة حسب الأمر رقم (56) في 2/1/1391هـ.

{ تعيينه اماماً وخطيبباً في المسجد النبوي }رشحه سماحة الشَّيْخ عبد العزيز بن صالح إماماً وخطيباً بالمسجد النبوي الشريف مساعداً له ، فوافق الملك فيصل رحمه الله تعالى، ثُمَّ عيَّنه الرئيس العام لشئون المسجدين - المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي الشريف إماماً وخطيباً رسمياً للمسجد النبوي الشريف بالقرار رقم (384) في 1 / 10 / 1389هـ

وكما عُيّن عضواً في مجلس الإشراف على التدريس في المسجد النبوي الشريف بالأمر الملكي رقم ( 29774/2/م ) في 26/ 12 / 1393هـ

ثُمَّ عينه مجلس القضاء الأعلى قاضي تمييز بتاريخ 12/12/1397هـ , وفي تاريخ 1/7/1401 هـ أجريت معادلة قضاة التمييز بالمرتبة الممتازة، 

ثُمَّ عُيّن رئيساً لمحاكم منطقة المدينة المنوَّرة بالأمر السامي الملكي رقم 7/ب/7573 بتاريخ 30 /5 /1416هـ بعد وفاة رئيسها السابق الشيخ عبد العزيز بن صالح، وبعد سنة طلب إحالته على التقاعد فأجيب إلى طلبه في أواخر سنة 1417هـ

*مؤلَّفات الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن محمَّد بن زاحم* 
1 - مجموعة خطب نافعة أعدَّها وألقاها على منبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد قدومه المدينة بسنة، وجُمِعَت في خمس مجلَّدات، وطُبِعَ منها حتى الآن الأول والثاني، وللناس عليها إقبال فوق المتصور، والباقي تحت الطبع.
2 - رسالة صغيرة وهي عبارة عن محاضرةٍ ألقاها في مجلس سمو أمير منطقة المدينة المنوَّرة سمو الأمير عبد المجيد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، عن فضل المدينة وملخَّص توسعة المسجد النبوي الشريف.
3 - كتاب فضل العلم والقضاء: 
4 - تراجم قضاة المدينة النبوية الشريفة من عام 963هـ حتى عام 1418هـ. وله نشاطات في وسائل الإعلام المقروءة والمسموعة .

*اهتمامات الشَّيْخ عبد الله بن محمَّد بن زاحم وأخلاقه :*
أمَّا اهتماماته ورغبته فالمطالعة والتأليف، فقد عرفته حريصاً أشد الحرص على مطالعة الكتب القيمة النافعة، والاستفادة منها على الدوام من كتب الحديث والتفسير والفقه وأصولها، كما شاهدت عند تحضيره وإعداده خطب الجمع والأعياد والاستسقاء والخسوف والكسوف، واستدلاله واستشهاده واقتباسه من تلك الأدلة التي استدلَّ بها على الأحكام الشرعية والآداب المرعية والأخلاق النبيلة والعقائد الإسلامية الصحيحة المأخوذة من الكتاب والسُّنَّة، وهي كثيرة جدّاً - كما شاهدت ذلك عند تخريجي لخطبه القيمة التي نُشِرَ منها المجلَّد الأولَّ الذي يتعلَّق بالإيمان، والباقي تحت الطبع - ومن هنا أدركت تماماً أنـَّه - وفقه الله تعالى - كثير المطالعة والدراسة، ولقد شاهدت مكتبته القيّمة النافعة التي جمعت التراث الإسلامي الخالد العظيم، وهي تقع في غرفتين
كبيرتين، زيادةً على ما عنده في مجالسه العامَّة والخاصَّة من كتب كثيرة متنوعة، ولقد أكثر النقل عن تفسير الإمام ابن كثير، والقرطبي، وابن الجوزي، وغيرهم من أئمة التفسير، وكذا الحديث النبوي الشريف، فقد أكثر النقل عن أصحاب الكتب الستة مع شروحاتها وعلى رأسها فتح الباري، ونيل الأوطار، وشرح النووي على صحيح الإمام مسلم هكذا تجده يتشجَّع على نقل كلام الأئمة الفقهاء الكبار كالإمام ابن قدامة المقدسي الحنبلي صاحب المغني وسائر كتبه، فقد أكثر النقل عن المغني فيما يتعلَّق بالمسائل الفقهية، ثُمَّ يذهب إلى جميع كتب الفقه إذا كانت المسئلة خلافية بين الفقهاء، ثُمَّ يقارن بينها عن طريق الدليل الصحيح، ثُمَّ يأخذ الصحيح مع الترجيح في ضوء الدليل مع ترحمه ودعائه لجميع الفقهاء المعروفين بالصلاح والرشاد من السَّلَف والخَلَف - الذين كانوا على عقيدة السَّلَف الصَّالح - رحمهم الله تعالى.

*أمَّا أخلاقه*: فهو هادئ النفس والبال، يؤثر الصمت ويحب الخلوة في المكتبة. ويُدْخِلُ السرور على زائرية، ويكرمهم، كريماً معطاءً يعطف على الفقراء والمساكين، وينفق من ماله، ولا يقبل الهدية، حازماً في قضائه، جازماً في أقواله، لا يخاف في الله لومة لائم.

*نقله للفتاوى* 
أمَّا نقله للفتاوى: إذا كانت القضية أو المسألة تتعلَّق بالفتيا فإنـَّه أكثر النقل جدّاً من فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى - من القدماء، ثُمَّ يثنيها من فتاوى سماحة الشَّيْخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم آل الشَّيْخ - رحمه الله تعالى - وهكذا دأبه وشأنه دائماً وأبداً - وفقه الله تعالى للخير.

*أسلوب القضاء عند صاحب الترجمة:*
فإنـَّه - وفقه الله تعالى - كما عرفت وتأكَّدت يحتاط في القضايا ويتريث فيها كثيراً ويضبطها تمام الضبط، صغيرةً كانت أو كبيرة، وقد كانت عنده قضيتي في السنوات الأخيرة مع رجل طبع كتابي ثُمَّ ادَّعى عليَّ بأني أجزت لواحدٍ من الناشرين قبل نفاد الطبعة الأولى، ولقد عرفت تماماً أنَّ الشَّيْخ المترجَم له احتاط في هذه القضية وضبط إفادتي بالوفاء والتمام، ثُمَّ حوَّلها إلى وزارة الإعلام لكي تنظر فيها، وقد سبق للإعلام النظر فيها، وقد أنهاها في الرياض بعدما تردَّدت هذه القضية بين المدينة والرياض لأخذ إفادتي فيها، لأنَّ المدَّعي كان عمله في الرياض، وكان مخطئاً فيها، ثُمَّ ادَّعى عليَّ مرّةً أخرى هنا بالمدينة، ثُمَّ قدَّمت الأوراق الرسمية إلى سماحة الشَّيْخ بإنهاء القضية في الإعلام، وكان المدَّعي في وقتٍ من الأوقات مرتبطاً بسماحة الشَّيْخ لأنـَّه كان مدرّساً بالمسجد النبوي الشريف، وكان قريباً منه جداً، ومع ذلك لم يبال به وحوَّل الأوراق والدعوى إلى وزارة الإعلام بالرياض التي سبق لها النظر فيها، ثُمَّ الحكم في القضية، ومن هنا عرفت تماماً أنْ لا ظلم ولا استبداد ولا محاباة عنده - وفقه الله تعالى وسدَّد خطاه - وهكذا نظام القضاء في الإسلام، كما جمع وحرَّر في ذلك رسالته القيمة والنافعة باسم " فضل العلم والقضاء في الإسلام "، ثُمَّ بقى في القضاء إلى يومنا هذا خمسة وثلاثون سنة وثمانية أشهر،، وإنَّ هذه المدَّة الطويلة في هذه المهنة الشريفة أكسبت الشَّيْخ مهارة وخبرة كبيرة مع علمه وزهده وورعه، زاده الله تعالى برّاً وتوفيقاً وسداداً وخشيةً وخوفاً من ربّه جَلَّ وعلا.

*أمَّا خطبه المنبرية:* 
فإنـَّه أعدَّها إعداداً جيداً بتلك الصورة الرائعة التي نجدها في المطبوع، ثُمَّ النظر في نصوصها المنقولة من الكتاب والسُنَّة وإجماع الأُمـَّة وكلام السَّلَف الصالح مِن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومَن تبعهم بإحسانٍ إلى يوم الدين، ثُمَّ إلقاؤها وإسماعها كان أروع وأنفس، سمعها العالم الإسلامي منذ أمدٍ بعيد عن طريق الإذاعة والبث التلفازي المباشر، كما حصل لي الشرف بعد تخريجها وعمَّا فيها من العلم المنقول كتاباً وسُنَّةً وذلك في الجزء الأول المطبوع، فقد تكلَّمت عنها وعن بعض ميزاتها وأساليبها الحكيمة والبليغة، وسوف تجد هذه الميزات المميزة إنْ شاء الله تعالى. وصلَّى الله وسلَّم وبارك على عبده ورسوله محمَّد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومَن تبعهم بإحسانٍ إلى يوم الدين... والله أعلم.

حرر في 10 /12 / 1414 هـ الفقير إلى الله عبد القادر بن حبيب الله السندي أحد علماء المدينة المنوَّرة

*وفاته :* 
وافاه أجله المحتوم في المدينة المنورة ودفن في مقبرة بقيع الغرقد 
وطبقاُ لماجاء في السجل الوارد في سجلات الامانة للمدفونين في البقيع , فوجدت تاريخه مسجلآ كالاتي :عبد الله محمد عبد الوهاب الزاحم ذكر سعودي تاريخ الدفن 3 / 11 / 1423هـ 

وهذا التاريخ المذكور في سجلات الامانة يوافق يوم الأحد الثالث من ذي القعدة عام 1423هـ الموافق الخامس من يناير سنة 2003م حسب الرؤية الشرعية للأهلة في البلاد السعودية .

ويوافق يوم الاثنين الثالث من ذي القعدة عام 1423هـ الموافق السادس من يناير سنة 2003م حسب تقويم ام القرى . والله اعلم .وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم .

*أخوكم المحب لكم : أبو ابراهيم سعد عبد الله العتيبي*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------

